# Mice possibly having fits.



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

A few of my mice are turning their heads at a rather awkward angle. They look a bit thin as well. Could they be having a kind of fit? I have just noticed it lately.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Could be that they have a problem with the inner ear. Head tilt can result from damage done by allergies or an upper respiratory infection. I used Benadryll liquid in the water (for children) or a generic diphenhydramine HCl equivalent. One can also paint it on their snouts and they will ingest it while cleaning it off.


----------

